# Creepy phonograph music?



## Matt of the Dead (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey all!
I'm in search for some old creepy scratchy music that sounds like it is being played from a phonograph. The more eerie, the better! Any ideas?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Midnight Syndicate have a song along those lines called 'Hand in Hand Again' on their album _The 13th Hour_:






Also, there is a tune by Prelude to a Nightmare titled 'Circus du Freaks' that may also work. It is available for free on this page: http://www.reverbnation.com/preludetoanightmare#!/preludetoanightmare/songs


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's awfully short, and not so much creepy as just weird, but Beware the Friendly Stranger by Boards of Canada is sure scratchy...


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Nox Arcana has one on the Carnival Of Lost Souls Album. It is only about one minute long though.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

In this world of amazing technological advances sound engineers have developed software that will take the cleanest most modern recordings of the day and make them sound like an old 78 that was recorded 80 years ago and kicked around the living room floor repeatedly. Ain't progress grand? Google "phonograph sound effects free" and with a little work you can make even Katy Perry sound like a flapper.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Also, YouTube has videos where people actually plug their record players into their pc. . . usually picks up all those wonderful pops and scratches to where it sounds authentic. Also, the older the song the more it sounds like it's played on a phonograph. If it weren't so flippin' cold these days, I could go out to my garage. I've actually got some really creepy LPs in my collection. Lol


----------



## Matt of the Dead (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you all for responding! All the suggestions are great, The Midnight Syndicate tune is the closest to what I'm looking for. Jetskijigsaw84, I don't need it until October, so if you get a chance after this awful winter goes away, I would love to hear what you have!


----------



## Matt of the Dead (Sep 9, 2011)

I just stumbled upon this and figured I would share in case anyone else was looking for good phonograph music. Someone has posted a bunch of music from the game Bioshock 2 that perfectly fits that "old creepy scratchy music" description! Check it out here: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFBCCA6605FA1398B


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I bet some of these vintage recordings could be made spooky by adding sound effects and messing with the playback speed.


----------

